# Moving to Cabo Roig help with Internet Providers



## Ruth_h (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi, I wonder if anybody can help me I will be a full time resident in Cabo Roig, Spain and I am looking for an Internet provider that will provide WiFi (possibly t.v. as well) that is reliable and fast. I tend to Skype my children in the UK quite a lot so fast and reliable quite important. It seems to me at the moment it is more hit and miss to find a reliable provider hence the reason why I thought I would ask this forum. Thanking you in advance for your help.


----------



## uora (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe both TVHoradada (teleast) and OLE have fibre internet in Cabo Roig, it depends on the street.
TVHoradada don't answer the phone but they have a shop in LaZenia boulevard and install the Internet very quickly. No problems with them except that they don't answer the phone and that their webpage isn't updated.
The office of OLE is close to the big LaZenia roundabout, they usually answer the phone in English.


----------

